# Alexandria



## venegrin (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi everybody

I'm new in the forum and also living in the Alexandria City.
I speak very few Arabic so I would like to know if there is somebody that know the city, that might give me an orientation about private medical services that I could try and recreation places.
I appreciate a lot

Pd sorry that my English is intermedium


----------



## astraeus (Feb 26, 2011)

venegrin said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I'm new in the forum and also living in the Alexandria City.
> I speak very few Arabic so I would like to know if there is somebody that know the city, that might give me an orientation about private medical services that I could try and recreation places.
> ...


hiya,

Welcome in alex.. so where r u from and where do live in alex ?


----------

